# The 5 Gallon Bucket



## Cubevan (Nov 24, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Makes a good on site craper too......LOL


An on-site glasshouse outhouse? :cheesygri


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> AH! CRAP! I've been SPAMED!
> 
> Bob


Spam spam spam spam
Spam spam spam spam
Wonderful Spaaaaam

I'll have the spam, spam and spam with spam
And a side order of spam please


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Tim, I can't take ya out but I can rain on your parade.
We have been replacing the wire handles with rope and a short section of hose for decades. It's stronger, easier on the hands and won't rust.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Yep, spam tastes BAD, so I $hitcanned it (5 gallon bucket no less!!!!!!).


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yep, spam tastes BAD, so I $hitcanned it (5 gallon bucket no less!!!!!!).


Heh heh
Thanks


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Cubevan said:


> An on-site glasshouse outhouse? :cheesygri


Check this out, first one's the outside, second is the inside view:



http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=699&stc=1
http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=701&stc=1


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

slickshift said:


> Check this out, first one's the outside, second is the inside view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahahaha!! :cheesygri


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Makes a good on site craper too......LOL


And I thought my husband was the only one who's ever done this!! :cheesygri


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

slickshift said:


> Check this out, first one's the outside, second is the inside view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think I could!! Where is this?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Houston

It's made entirely out of one-way glass.
No one can see you in there
But when you are inside, it looks like you're sitting in a clear glass box.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

I love it! My dream house will have one, complete with a shower, in the front yard. :cheesygri


----------



## Tim Crawley (Sep 8, 2005)

*Oh, so primative!!!!*



Teetorbilt said:


> Tim, I can't take ya out but I can rain on your parade.
> We have been replacing the wire handles with rope and a short section of hose for decades. It's stronger, easier on the hands and won't rust.


Love the rain, hate parades. Either way, your response does nothing to the forward motion of the product. You are only one person, and I don't believe that your friends will be using the rope and hose after the product hits the market. Good to here from you though.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Pro, Why are you letting this guy get away with this? It's one of your forums and I'm not seeing any ads.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

I use the buckets for holding misc things in my trailer like grease gun, 3 lb stone hammers, extra grease tubes, different size balls(for towing of course), and crap like that I dont use everyday. My tender uses them to haul mud of course. and I sometimes use them under porches for extra height. I throw my walk plank across like someone said already. I also use throw scrap brick or fill them with sand and use them as a counterweight on the back of the scaffolding. Im 6'2" and go about 275 so sometime the scaffolding likes to fall into the wall. 

Thus, the wife has me watching what I eat.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Tim Crawley said:


> I would of rather had the whole post taken out rather than your chopping and additions. Very uncool.
> As I said in my reply. Had the advertising rules been in the registration section, I would have seen them and not wrote the stuff that I did.


They are posted on the top of every forum. There is a big sticky note that says "PLEASE READ: Site Rules and Instructions"

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Tim Crawley said:


> I would of rather had the whole post taken out rather than your chopping and additions. Very uncool.
> As I said in my reply. Had the advertising rules been in the registration section, I would have seen them and not wrote the stuff that I did.


Sorry you took it badly. I just swapped out the web-link with something a bit funny.


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

*5 gal bucket as a water source for a motor*

sounds odd, I know...but a friend of mine is reconditioning a 1953 Chris Craft Holiday (Mahogany all over, interior, instruments, KL motor, etc)...he drilled a 1' hole an inch or so up from the bottom of a 5galler, inserted a plastic plug unit dealio, epoxied it in, jammed a water line on it, and now he has water for the testing of the motor...or something like that. me not boat motor inclined real good...lol


----------



## Tim Crawley (Sep 8, 2005)

*First time*



Nathan said:


> They are posted on the top of every forum. There is a big sticky note that says "PLEASE READ: Site Rules and Instructions"
> 
> Thanks,
> Nathan


Nathan,
This is the first forum that I have been to, and was directed to the forum on 5 gallon buckets from Overture.com. 
I haven't found this sticky note you mentioned yet.


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.contractortalk.com/announcement.php?f=40


this is found at the top of the tools forum


----------



## Tim Crawley (Sep 8, 2005)

*Thank you.*



old27 said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/announcement.php?f=40
> 
> 
> this is found at the top of the tools forum


Thanks old27, I can see it now.
The page that I started from does not have that message though.
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=154&page=1&pp=20
Again, my appologies for the misunderstanding, and thank you for clearing that up.
Tim


----------



## Tim Crawley (Sep 8, 2005)

*Not a problem*



ProWallGuy said:


> Sorry you took it badly. I just swapped out the web-link with something a bit funny.


No problem Pro.
It did bother me in the begining, because of the branded feeling. I have no quams about it though. I still appreciate the responces, even the ones from Teetorbilt.
Tim


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Tim, I can't take ya out but I can rain on your parade.
We have been replacing the wire handles with rope and a short section of hose for decades. It's stronger, easier on the hands and won't rust.

Pro, Why are you letting this guy get away with this? It's one of your forums and I'm not seeing any ads.

Both, all two of my posts. Am I missing something?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> Pro, Why are you letting this guy get away with this? It's one of your forums and I'm not seeing any ads.


I assumed your moderator status would allow you to edit the posts also?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm confused... am I missing something that needs editing?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

No Nathan, nothing needs editing. Mr. Crawley posted about his bucket handles, and I left the whole post, but changed the web link around so it would go nowhere. Not sure what Teetor's talking about. Mr. Crawley has since changed his whole post, and that is where it stands.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Nate, I caught this one but had to call on Pro as it is his and your balliwick.
Tim PM'd me and said that y'all were discussing advertising. True?


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

*Poor man's stilts*

Take two buckets, with covers, two blocks of wood, and a pair of sneakers.
Screw the sneakers to the covers, putting the blocks under the covers, for the screws to grab.
Insert feet into sneakers, tie the laces.
Snap the covers onto the buckets. You are now 7 feet tall, and you can do all sorts of things that short people can't do. :Thumbs: 
Luckily, my martial arts training included how to fall without major injury to myself. :cheesygri 
Crawdad


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Crawdad said:


> Take two buckets, with covers, two blocks of wood, and a pair of sneakers.
> Screw the sneakers to the covers, putting the blocks under the covers, for the screws to grab.
> Insert feet into sneakers, tie the laces.
> Snap the covers onto the buckets. You are now 7 feet tall, and you can do all sorts of things that short people can't do. :Thumbs:
> ...


Ghetto stilts?  

Yep, better be a Ninja when you come tumbling down off those!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> Nate, I caught this one but had to call on Pro as it is his and your balliwick.
> Tim PM'd me and said that y'all were discussing advertising. True?


He asked for a price list, but thats about it. Thanks for pointing it out Teetorbilt.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Anybody else know what kinda crapper that is? I'll give you some hints, if your on one, theres a good chance your bunks like a bag of concrete, your roommates covered in tatoos and theres a court date in your near future.:cheesygri 

Not that I'd know a dam thing about that.

Bob



slickshift said:


> Check this out, first one's the outside, second is the inside view:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim Crawley (Sep 8, 2005)

*That is exactly what I was thinking!!!*

Our company has done work in several AZ prisons and jails. The little corner unit with everything adorns every cell. It is usually the nicest looking thing in the establishment (when new or after cleaning, that is.) They are made of 12 gage stainless steel so they can take a severe beating. 
Good call Glasshousebltr!!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks, needless to say mine was not an installation recognition.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ghetto stilts?
> 
> Yep, better be a Ninja when you come tumbling down off those!


When I did this, I was trimming a large number( about 300) of boxwoods, on a historic residence. They were from 6 to 8 feet tall.
I have, since then, invested in long-handled tools.
Crawdad


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> Take two buckets, with covers, two blocks of wood, and a pair of sneakers.
> Screw the sneakers to the covers, putting the blocks under the covers, for the screws to grab.
> Insert feet into sneakers, tie the laces.
> Snap the covers onto the buckets. You are now 7 feet tall, and you can do all sorts of things that short people can't do.
> Luckily, my martial arts training included how to fall without major injury to myself.


One (of many :cheesygri ) problems I can see........  ....how do you get them OFF if your working alone?? I can see someone just sitting down hard from about 5 feet up(seat to ground distance  ). Unless you can untie 'em (no problem), and take 'em off from up there (problem...at least for the first one. )


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Being tall pays off sometimes, I can reach 8' with a brush, no problem.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> Being tall pays off sometimes, I can reach 8' with a brush, no problem.


Me too, but it really wrecks my back after a while.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Funny, it hurts my neck looking up all day and my back is really my weak point.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

jproffer said:


> One (of many :cheesygri ) problems I can see........  ....how do you get them OFF if your working alone?? I can see someone just sitting down hard from about 5 feet up(seat to ground distance  ). Unless you can untie 'em (no problem), and take 'em off from up there (problem...at least for the first one. )



Yup, just untie them and step out of them. I don't use them any more, they're an accident begging to happen. It got the job done, though.
Nowadays, if I can't do shrubs from the ground with long handled tools, or with my little stepladder, I turn the job down.
Crawdad


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/commo...tchall&Nty=1&Ntt=five+gallon+bucket&noImage=0


----------



## farmerted44 (Aug 17, 2005)

isnt osha a small town in wisconsin????????????


----------

